

Show HN: Share, organize and discover what your friends are seeing on the web - nicoslepicos
http://www.thesharedweb.com/alpha/intro
Hey HN,<p>My co-founders and I have been working on a project for the last month or so, and we'd like to get your input on it. We wanted to hear your thoughts on what we're doing - so check out our landing page, and let us know what you think/understand.<p>Does it sounds like something you guys would want to use?<p>http://www.thesharedweb.com/alpha/intro<p>We'll tell you guys more about exactly what we're doing as the conversation evolves, but we just wanted to see what the initial reaction is, and what you understand (i.e. are we describing it in a way that makes sense).<p>Really excited to hear your thoughts!<p>Cheers,
Nicolae, Kareem and Nav
======
SarahWasTaken
I like it. I like it mostly because I love Google reader, but all the RSS
feeds can be hard to manage when I want to go back and find something I read
(usually a recipe I tagged). This is sort of like a reader for links? Seems
easier to organize, which is cool.

My only question is, what is the incentive for people to organize information?
If I have already read it, or seen it, why do I care if its neatly filed away?
I think you need to give people more incentive to curate their links- so they
are inspired to pick cool ones, organize them, annotate them, and then share
them. If they just use the shared web to collect links, it could quickly
become the mess (similar to my reader) and then it loses utility.

I think if you can answer the question about "why do I organize?" this will be
awesome, The more effort you can get people to put into the "curate" part- the
cooler your platform becomes.

~~~
nicoslepicos
Hey Sarah,

Thanks so much for your feedback. The way we think about it - there's two
reasons to organize the thing's you've seen. Self-reference for later, and
also, just so your friends have a place to browse it if they want to. I could
tell a friend, yah go check out all the advice I've read on pitching - there's
lots of good stuff there in my 'pitching' channel :). For those people, they
now have a place to browse what you've seen, and they can thank you for
posting it, and respond.

The nice thing, is that we're working on ways to make the categorization as
automatic as possible (e.g. via crowdsourcing etc) - so that for you its easy
to say you saw it, and then it goes into the appropriate topic.

We're also thinking about the ways to differentiate between the links that
stand out, and the ones that don't in the long term. For example, based on
your friends' reaction to it, your own indication of its importance, and other
metrics. That way, this becomes a more useful showcase and memory of your web
experience.

~~~
SarahWasTaken
I think social sharing is a good first start- people like the stuff their
friends like. For example, I might read your facebook feed (if I didn't hate
facebook) because I know you, but I'm not going to go read some randos
facebook feed. That would just be boring. and weird.

My point is, social only gets you so far. You share with your friends, your
friends share with you- but then it actually does break down. If you look at
preceieved sense of authority, trust drops almost 2 fold when its a "friend of
a friend- instead of a friend. You run the risk of having all of these "cells
of authority" that don't interact.

But the good news is, traditional forms of authority can solve this problem.
People seek out and read content all of the time that isn't recommended by
their friends. They read it because they think its a good source of
information. And because they think the person who is writing it is an
authority (or at least entertaining).

I think you want to make sure that your platform encourages this kind of
authrity as well. You want people to have shared web channels that people read
like they read tech crunch or the wall street journal. This is important
because 90% of all content consumers (and in my opinion, its really more like
99%) are passive. All they do is read. They don't create. They don't share.

But the do click your ads. So its smart to think about how this product is for
them.

------
ScottWhigham
I don't get it. What is it that you do exactly? All I see is a bunch of
marketing text that anyone could have put together. "Show your friends what
you're doing!" I'm already doing that - in email, on Facebook, on Twitter,
etc. What do you do that makes that experience better?

Your landing page is pure fluff - there isn't an ounce of actual value on it.
Anyone can have an idea - and your landing page just seems like "Hey - I had
this cool idea of, 'What if you could maybe like do this cool stuff with all
this other cool stuff? Like, that would be cool, right?"

Too abstract and not enough concrete. Or, to put it another way, why are you
showing us now? Why not wait until you at least have a screenshot?

------
schwarzrules
Part of this looks interesting - is this making it easier for me to organize
my browsing? I've been trying to keep track of links for a work project as I
browse, would this make it easier for me to store those sites to share or find
later? That could be hugely useful.

Or does this make it easier to share those links with other people? If it's
just for sharing, I can't tell if it's like Shareaholic or something new.

I'm having a hard time figuring out if this is more for publicly sharing
content/links or if it's for my personal storage and organizing? Looks
interesting enough for me to look at the beta - send it my way if you want.

------
nicoslepicos
Hey HN,

My cofounders and I have been working on a project for the last month or so,
and we'd like to get your input on it. We wanted to hear your thoughts on what
we're doing - so check out our landing page, and let us know what you
think/understand. Does it sounds like something you guys would want to use?

We'll tell you guys more about exactly what we're doing as the conversation
evolves, but we just wanted to see what the initial reaction is, and what you
understand (i.e. are we describing it in a way that makes sense).

Really excited to hear your thoughts!

Cheers, Nicolae, Kareem and Nav

------
noelchurchill
The logo looks like you copied peerindex.net

~~~
kareema
Hi Noel,

Thanks for pointing that out. We had never seen peerindex.net before. Its
eerie how close our choice of colors is and styling is. They are also in a
very similar market and their thought process is very close to ours. We'll
make sure to keep this in mind before we launch.

------
voidfiles
How do we check it out?

~~~
kareema
You can check it out here:

<http://www.thesharedweb.com/alpha/intro>

~~~
yoonminn
>> How do we check it out?

I think he meant if he could test drive the service, instead of a landing page
that's just some copywriting

------
gdawg23
this looks sick. i like it.

